

How Limitations on the Net Create Big Companies - manualwise
http://frankchimero.com/blog/refragmentation/

======
pferde
"If a fifth of the planet signs on to Facebook each month, why shouldn’t a
neutral version of it’s functionality be built into the protocol, markup spec,
and browsers that drive the distributed web?"

This is already being attempted by several projects - Diaspora, Friendica, Red
Matrix Project just to name a few.

I'm waiting for something actually useable to emerge, there are cool
possibilities.

~~~
manualwise
Agree. The question is if those things will "survive". If you are leaning more
towards pessimism one would have to ask "why whould they?" as the other way
around there is a lot of money to be made.

